# Escambia River



## Gator Bait (Jun 21, 2011)

Wife and I are headed to Pensacola to see the kids/grandkids. I will be in Pensacola all day Mon and Tue morning. 

Thinking about bringing the boat and looking for bass. Anything going on at Governor's or Snake Bayou? Buzzard Lake or south end of White River? Will launch at Swamp House and would like to stay south of Monsanto.

I've only Crappie fished that area...is there a size limit for bass there?
Is there a good place to catch some fish from shore/pier without bringing the boat? 

Is there a better place to launch and bass fish close to Pensacola? I have a fresh water lic. and a Fisher 1610 40HP Merc so I stay out of bays...don't ask how I know this...learned on 1st trip.

Thanks!


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

check out the "buzzbait crazy" report just above this one. Sounds like running the white is a good idea. A lot of redfish down around the lower end, but you would need a SW lic. I heard a report a few weeks back about some guys catching a lot of sunshines, but didnt hear where. My guess would be the spillway though. Have a good time, post a report when you get back!


----------



## OB One (Apr 12, 2011)

You might want to stay north of the power house outlet on the escambia. There was a bad sewage spill into that bayou last week or so. The white is OK though. Lady at Jim's fish camp can bring you up to date on what kind of bite is going on. Good luck
OB


----------



## Gator Bait (Jun 21, 2011)

I called Jim's today and found out there are several ways to get to the white from there w/o going into the Escambia. Think I may bring the boat, put in at Jim's, and fish my way north. He said size limit was 12" - 22" I think 5 fish, and you could keep 1 over 22"...? It's been a long time since I've hooked into a 22" bass!


----------



## shootfirst (Aug 8, 2011)

Try Blue Lake off of White's, or the grass in the south end closer to Jim's.


----------



## Gator Bait (Jun 21, 2011)

shootfirst said:


> Try Blue Lake off of White's, or the grass in the south end closer to Jim's.


I've got a Fisher 1610 stick steer w/40HP Merc...how long a ride is it to Blue Lake? I've only been as far as Buzzard Lake.


----------



## shootfirst (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm usually coming from the other direction (Quintette) but I think it will be about half way up White's, about midway between where White's breaks off and comes back into the main river north of Monsanto. Going north it will be on your right. I wouldn't think more than a 15-20 minute ride. If you want to stay on the south end, I would think the grass would be holding good fish now, but I haven't been down there lately. If you want to go a little farther, try Quintette lake just south of the ramp on Quintette road.


----------



## shootfirst (Aug 8, 2011)

How did you do ?


----------



## Gator Bait (Jun 21, 2011)

Just a few brim. Way too hot quickly. Ok at 7 AM but by time I found my way around it got real hot. Hummingbird showed water temp in low 90s! Saw some real neat areas for later in the year. Talked to a couple of other boats and nobody was catching anything.


----------

